# Guess what time it is now?



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Chaga Time!!!!

Anyone know of any birch forests??????


----------



## wolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there any Chaga to be found in Illinois? I always thought it was found a lot farther North.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Does chaga grow in Missouri and what uses can you use them for


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

I found Chaga in wisc...... anywhere there are birch trees it can be found.... 
I usually just make tea out of it... this year I made some vodka and it was delicious!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

How do u harvest chaga. Saw????


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

The closest I've found it is Traverse City, Michigan. I actually managed to knock it off the tree with my foot, as it was low enough. My friend travels to Wisconsin/U.P. with a ladder and a saw to harvest it. If you're into starting fires with primitive tools, it works great for that. I actually burn it for incense from time to time as it has something of a nice "woody" smell.


----------



## hayabusa (Jan 12, 2015)

http://Wholeearthharvest.com has some good info about hunting. Check them out.


----------

